# regenjacke für die dame



## sharky (29. August 2012)

Hallo die damen,

meine bessere hÃ¤lfte braucht eine regenjacke. Nur welche, das ist die frage! Mit damenspezifischen jacken kenne ich mich nicht aus und hoffe auf eure hilfe und tipps, was taugt und was nicht. preislich sollte das ganze um die 120Â liegen. Einsatzbereich ist schwerpunktmÃ¤Ãig das rennrad. Die jacke sollte klein zusammenfaltbar sein und in der trikottasche platz finden kÃ¶nnen. Unterarm-RV, kaputze und anderer schnickschnack sind nicht erforderlich. Passform sollte kÃ¶rpernah sein.

aus meiner erfahrung raus find ich die vaude sky fly sehr angenehm und bin mit der funktion hinsichtlcih trocken von auÃen und innen sowie temperaturmanagement sehr zufrieden. Um bei vaude zu bleiben, gibt es erfahrungen eurerseits mit anderen, ggf. gÃ¼nstigeren modelle wie der spray? Kann die mit der sky fly mit? Was das packmaÃ angeht, nicht ganz, das hab ich schon bei meiner getestet ï

gore text ist immer ne gute wahl, denke ich, aber sprengt m.E. den preisrahmen. Oder kennt jemand ne taugliche gore in dem preissegment?

Bei pearl izumi bin ich mittlerweile kritisch. Meine pro shoftshell windjacke hÃ¤lt vor allem eins: von innen feucht! Mit den regenjacken, die ich von denen hatte, war ich von der haptik her net so zufrieden. Habt ihr hier erfahrungen mit anderen modellen? Oder generell weitere vorschlÃ¤ge?

Danke & gruÃ!


----------



## Veloce (29. August 2012)

Guck mal bei VauDe . Glaub die Jacke heißt Spray Jacket .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. August 2012)

wenn's günstig und gut sein soll, dann schau dich mal bei endura um! das packmaß ist bei denen nicht immer das kleinste, aber preis-leistungs-technisch kommt da nix ran...


----------



## sharky (30. August 2012)

@scylla
preis ist das eine - klein und tauglich muss sie sein. lieber setz ich ein paar euro mehr. denn ich hab keinen rucksack aufm rennrad. mein mädel auch nicht. das teil muss zwingend in die tasche eines damentrikots passen

@veloce
die spray hatte ich bereits oben genannt  hast du einen vergleich zur sky fly?


----------



## nikl69 (30. August 2012)

Unterschied: 25 gr.
Sky Fly: 202
Spray III: 225

Die Sky soll in die Trikottasche passen was bei der Spray nicht dabei steht, einen Packbeutel haben sie beide.

Du wirst bei beiden keinen Fehler machen. Die Sky ist zudem noch von "Bike" und" Mountainbike-Magazin" getestet.


----------



## LaCarolina (30. August 2012)

Hi Sharky, ich hab die hier für 140 , körpernah geschnitten, ohne Schnickschnack:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/g...active-shell-damen-jacke-oxygen-as/aid:507777

über die Wasserdichtigkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, hier regnet es seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr


----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. September 2012)

Habe gerade probiert, die Spray bei mir in die Trikottasche zu quetschen. Geht vielleicht irgendwie mit viel gewurschtel aber so einfach auf die Schnelle zusammenfalten und reinstecken ging jetzt nicht.


----------



## shorty_87 (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand eine gute Regenjacke empfehlen. Überlege gerade ob ich mir die Vaude Birch Jacke oder eher die Vaude Drop Jacke hole. Hat jemand noch eine andere die zu empfehlen ist? Benötige eine kleine Größe (34). Jedoch finde ich nirgends die Birch in 34, fängt wohl erst ab 36 an. Danke vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2013)

rS.SturmPrinz von Assos. Das Packmaß ist zwar nicht das kleinste und die Jacke ist auch nicht ganz billig aber man schwitzt nicht darin wie in den meisten anderen Regenpellen (zumindest ich nicht und ich bin sonst nach spätestens 2 km innen nass wie eine gebadete Maus). Ist zwar ne Herrenjacke, aber schmal geschnitten, da eigentlich für Rennradler. Kleinste Größe ist XS. Habe bei meinen 161 cm und 47 kg Größe S genommen, da ich es nicht ganz so eng mag.


----------



## shorty_87 (26. August 2013)

Danke schÃ¶n Chaotenkind....Leider ist mir dies zu teuer. BenÃ¶tige die Jacke einfach nicht so oft, dass sich dies dann lohnt. Hatte an max â¬150,00 gedacht. 

Wenn es geht dann auch gerne mit Kapuze. Hat jemand noch ein Idee?


----------



## rayc (26. August 2013)

@shorty_87, schau dir mal die an

http://www.mavic.com/en/product/apparel/outerwear/apparel/Helium-H2O-Jacket

Ich habe sie als Herren-jacke, es gibt sie aber auch mit Damenschnitt.
Passt in jede Trikottasche.
->
http://www.active-out.eu/MAVIC-Women-Oxygen-H2O-Jacket-Damen-Fahrrad-Regenjacke-Fahrradjacke

Mit etwas suchen findet du sie auch günstiger.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/mavic-2013-oxygen-h2o-womens-jacket/rp-prod79080

Wenn günstiger, bietet sich 
http://www.active-out.eu/MAVIC-Fahrrad-Regenjacke-Sprint-Jacket-wasserdichte-Fahrradjacke
an.
 @scylla und ich haben diese Jacke, befrage sie mal dazu.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty_87 (28. August 2013)

Hey rayc danke schön für deine Links.....

Kann mir jemand vllt etwas zu diesen Jacken sagen. Die Farbe sykline von Vaude hat es mir irgendwie angetan .

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...enu=1000,18,64;mid=184;pgc=1710:1711::109:376

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...enu=1000,18,64;mid=184;pgc=1710:1711::109:376

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...enu=1000,18,64;mid=184;pgc=1710:1711::109:376


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. August 2013)

Die Spray fand ih von der Passform her nicht so optimal. Ziemlich weit und schlabberig...


----------



## shorty_87 (28. August 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Die Spray fand ih von der Passform her nicht so optimal. Ziemlich weit und schlabberig...


 

Mein Favorit ist auch die Birch, wegen der Kapuze. Da es die aber nur in 36 gibt, habe ich Bedenken das diese auch zu weit und schlabberig ist.

Für welche hast du dich denn entschieden?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. August 2013)

für eine GORE  Nicht aus optischen Gründen, sondern weil sie mir am besten passte!


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. September 2013)

Moin,

mal zu den Vaude Jacken... Ich hab eine Escape (da ich die auch zum touren usw. trage waren mir Kapuze und Lüftung wichtig) und trage normalerweise so Größe 42. Die Escape hab ich in 40 und da ist noch ziemlich Luft für nen dicken Winterpulli oder sowas. 

Sie sieht zwar trotzdem nicht wie ein Sack aus, aber ich denke, wenn man Größe 34 hat sollte man von Größe 36 bei Vaude eher die Finger lassen.

Bei Vaude-_Hosen_ ist es bei mir eher umgekehrt. Trage zwischen 38-40 und da kriege ich selbst die 42er nicht mal über die Wade! Und soooo dicke Muckis hab ich da nun jetzt auch nicht. Keine Ahnung was uns Vaude mit diesem Größen-Wirrwarr sagen will


----------



## shorty_87 (11. September 2013)

Also habe mir nun die Vaude Birch in 36 bestellt, diese war viel zu groß....zurück geschickt und die Vaude Escape in 34 bestellt, jedoch ist auch diese noch viel zu groß. Die sitzen bei mir wie ein Sack Kartoffeln :-(

Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Hätte gerne eine Regenjacke mit Kapuze, da ich diese dann auch gerne mal tragen möchte wenn ich nicht gerade auf dem Bike sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2013)

Hab die in M, da passt aber noch die Daunenjacke drunter

http://www.shop-bergans.de/outdoor-...l-jacke/bergans-helium-lady-jacket-damen.html


super Passform und Material,
in Angeboten gibts die auch günstiger


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. September 2013)

shorty_87 schrieb:


> Also habe mir nun die Vaude Birch in 36 bestellt, diese war viel zu groß....zurück geschickt und die Vaude Escape in 34 bestellt, jedoch ist auch diese noch viel zu groß. Die sitzen bei mir wie ein Sack Kartoffeln :-(
> 
> Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Hätte gerne eine Regenjacke mit Kapuze, da ich diese dann auch gerne mal tragen möchte wenn ich nicht gerade auf dem Bike sitze.



High Voltage Jacket von Jack Wolfskin, Frauenmodell. Hat Kapuze, Reissverschlüsse zum Öffnen der Jacke unter den Armen wenn es zu warm wird, Seitentaschen die so angebracht sind, dass man sie öffnen kann, ohne den Rucksack abzunehmen und eine Innentasche. Gibt es in schwarz und rasberry. Hatte sie mir für den geplanten Alpencross geholt, eben, weil man sie auch noch so anziehen kann und sie auch noch einen gewissen Kälteschutz bietet. Gibt es ab Größe XS, ich habe S genommen, wie immer, weil ich es nicht gerne ganz so eng habe. Das Material ist schön weich, der Verkäufer meinte daher, der Rucksack sollte nicht mehr als 10 kg haben, damit der Stoff an den Schultern nicht so leidet. Das war für mich ok.
Ich habe sie zusätzlich mit Imprägnierspray behandelt, so dass selbst Schmutz super abperlt bzw. einfach trocken abgewischt werden kann. Waschen musste ich sie bislang noch nicht. Sie ist seit 4 Monaten im Einsatz mit und ohne Bike.


----------



## Niko_E (12. September 2013)

Die Jacke, die ich habe hab ich leider nicht mehr gefunden (sie ist eine Gore Paclite mit Scott-Logo, hatte sie in einem anderen Thread schonmal gezeigt)! Die sitzt super Figurbetont, könnte also auch was für kleine Größen sein!
Auf der Seite von Scott gibt es aber ganz schöne neue Modelle, wenns dich nicht stört, dass Scott drauf steht;-)! 
http://www.scott-sports.com/global/...sApparel_2014/BikeWomensApparelBikewear_2014/


----------



## Warnschild (13. September 2013)

Ich habe seit mehreren Jahren die hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jeantex-Orth...?pt=DE_Herren_Fitnessmode&hash=item519931faa8

Es gab sie damals schon nicht mehr, aber ich konnte noch eine erwischen. 
Ich habe sie in Größe S, was mir gut passt (trage regulär 34/36 bzw. XS/S bei Trikots/Jacken). 

Sie ist sehr klein, leicht, sitzt gut, man schwitzt darin nicht übermäßig, einfach gut.

Einziges Manko: Graut sehr rasch an (nach dem Waschen im Waschbeutel), das sieht man aber nur, wenn man's weiß und sie ist nichtsdestotrotz top, was die Funktion angeht.


----------



## nikl69 (17. September 2013)

Ist das noch aktuell?

Wenn dir das "sky" von Vaude so gut gefällt, schau dir dochmal die Arhoon von Qloom an und Kapuze hat sie auch. Die Jacke kann man ohne zögern auch in der Freizeit anziehen, sieht klasse aus (wenigstens für mich ;-))
http://www.ladybikewear.de/Radjacken/Regenjacken/Qloom-Arahoon-Regenjacke::2076.html
Qloom fällt kleiner aus, also könnte 36 langen. Ich finde die Jacke angenehm. Ich fang nicht sofort das schwitzen an, wenn ich sie anziehe. Sie ist nicht so dick und steif, fühlt sich fast an wie ne Windjacke.


----------



## Warnschild (21. September 2013)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Ist das noch aktuell?
> 
> Wenn dir das "sky" von Vaude so gut gefällt, schau dir dochmal die Arhoon von Qloom an und Kapuze hat sie auch. Die Jacke kann man ohne zögern auch in der Freizeit anziehen, sieht klasse aus (wenigstens für mich ;-))
> http://www.ladybikewear.de/Radjacken/Regenjacken/Qloom-Arahoon-Regenjacke::2076.html
> Qloom fällt kleiner aus, also könnte 36 langen. Ich finde die Jacke angenehm. Ich fang nicht sofort das schwitzen an, wenn ich sie anziehe. Sie ist nicht so dick und steif, fühlt sich fast an wie ne Windjacke.



Aber Qloom ist 1. teuer, 2. nichts Besonders (für den Preis, das allerdings ist subjektiv, klar) und 3. nicht Trikottaschentauglich.


----------

